# Pics of the new downeaster sander



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Just a few pics, went with the 2.5-3 yd, dual electric model. Gotta say so far electric is the way to go. I drove to the place set on buying their self contained hydraulic unit powered by a gas engine, but after looking at it way to many parts. You basically have a gas engine still and a whole hydraulic unit to maintain. I was going to simplicity and low maintenance.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

you have to put a drop down shield on your truck and relocate the taillights to the sander. Your truck is getting painted with sand.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually or extend the shoot...sorry still early for me to be making logical suggestions without noticing the obvious first haha


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I buy my sanders with the short chutes. Whats the first thing you are gonna hit with a long chute. I've seen a couple brand new ones around after one frozen snow back they are mangled. I had a rubber piece on my last one that pretty much stopped it all, I just gotta find another one.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice setup. how does the truck hold the weight when shes full?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

It carries it really good I had it rounded over last week and I was really impressed. I am definetly sold on all electric sanders.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

looks good how bout some pics of that lifted super duty??


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

dude you have some nicest equipment around love seeing your trucks and tractors  hope your ready for the weekend


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice unit! did you go to Topsham to get it?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Ya I drove to topsham not that far of a drive. It was worth it, I went with the optional second motor with the adjustable spinner. I can spread from 8 feet wide to prolly 35 with the spin of the dial.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks good man!


I need a bulk spreader!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

MJM where in Maine are you?..... I have some epdm 60 that you could have... I'm in Auburn


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Mick76: I am located in Gorham right outside of Portland. What is epdm 60?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That spreader looks really good. If you don't mind me asking what did it cost?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

rubber roofing... I've got a pc under my sander to keep the sand from accumlating around my bumper area... got a extra 18" by 50 ' pc left over from a job you could glue together... wouldn't cost you anything but gas to come up here... let me know


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

JD Dave: It was right around $5000. I opted for the second motor which added $600. 

Mick76: Ya I might take you up on that offer. I actually was gonna used rolled roofing for my salt shed. My old sander my buddy had a piece of conveyer belt off a grinder, that worked mint.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MJM Landscaping;916436 said:


> JD Dave: It was right around $5000. I opted for the second motor which added $600.
> 
> Mick76: Ya I might take you up on that offer. I actually was gonna used rolled roofing for my salt shed. My old sander my buddy had a piece of conveyer belt off a grinder, that worked mint.


That sounds pretty good. I'd much rather have stainless then a plastic spreader.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice sander. I've bean seing alot of Salt Dogs around, it's realy good that you suported the local economy.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

MJM Landscaping;916436 said:


> JD Dave: It was right around $5000. I opted for the second motor which added $600.
> 
> Mick76: Ya I might take you up on that offer. I actually was gonna used rolled roofing for my salt shed. My old sander my buddy had a piece of conveyer belt off a grinder, that worked mint.


thats a pretty good deal. i think my next spreader will be electric, one less motor to keep running


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you get any action pic's of the trucks and or the spreader over the last couple seasons? Lets see em'!


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

MJM has some of the nicest trucks, im jealous!! HAHA


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

:salute:


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice trucks and whelen strobe setups Thumbs Up. got any new pics.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

SnowPro93;912911 said:


> you have to put a drop down shield on your truck and relocate the taillights to the sander. Your truck is getting painted with sand.


Agreed! You have such nice looking trucks, it would be a shame to lose them to rust!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Glenn Lawn Care;1336180 said:


> Agreed! You have such nice looking trucks, it would be a shame to lose them to rust!


yeah man,i hate that corrosive sand


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Not any really good action shots but I will snap a pic of the truck I just picked up today. Needed 3 trucks this year plow is not on it yet any one wanna guess what I'm putting on it??


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna guess another Boss or fisher vee?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Here she is. It came through with a little more options then I really need but the only one in silver that we could find.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats going on it?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

a 9'6" stainless vee


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! I like your silver on silver/ stainless style!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet truck. I think we need some more pictures of it.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's after the lift, tires, and a back rack


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

I'll snap a pic tomorrow with the blade on it. After the lift i am maxed out on the adjustments for the plow so I guess this is as tall as i can go. Although I'm gonna run 37's in the summer on this one.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

I love the truck. That thing is going to sit high with 37's on it. Thanks I have a wet spot in my pants now.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The truck looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing it with the plow on.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

MJM Landscaping;1410297 said:


> Here's after the lift, tires, and a back rack


ikykjpoiuytredfghjklkjnhbvbnm nytbtj thntrjmtnehr... Sorry, cleaning off the keyboard. So Sick!


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice truck


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

.......awwwwwwwh much better hahahaha god that truck is amazing, keep us updated on how it pushes, and if you have any problems with it. Really looking to add another truck to the fleet, but the 7.3's i love so much cost so much damn money!!!!!


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Here is a couple with the plow on.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's another.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's a quick video of the whelen lightbar. One of the strobes is out in the rear but you get the idea.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

MJM Landscaping;1411021 said:


> Here is a couple with the plow on.


AHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

So is the 2011 your new personal truck? Or do you just plan to lift/customize all pickups you buy?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Those x blades are awesome...would have to do that if and when I ever get a new plow.


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Do they sell everything directly from the factory also? Same price as dealers, or is there some discount?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

On the pick ups i like to lift them up some and put some good tread on them. It started when the 06 was stock hieght, stock tires, used to get stuck alot. After the suspension work and tires they are basically unstoppable. I don't even plow with the new truck, I use the 450.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

MJM Landscaping;1411225 said:


> On the pick ups i like to lift them up some and put some good tread on them. It started when the 06 was sotck hieght, stock tires, used to get stuck alot. After the suspension work and tires they are basically unstoppable. I don't even plow with the new truck, I use the 450.


Ohhh well that makes sense, plus they look sick during the off season haha


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you notice much of an MPG drop once you put on the bigger tires?


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

On the 2011 after the tires and lift I noticed maybe 1.5 miles to the gallon drop. Im getting between 14-15 with that one. The 06 is a little worse.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw your 2011 at the LineX place in westbrook when I went to the gym a week or so ago. Were they installing the lift? Didn't look like it had a bedliner.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

ya they did the lift and linex, I did the lift on the 06 in my buddies garage with a lift. He sold the lift so just floor jacks I couldn't do it myself, they won't lift enough. Plus for the price they did it for I coudn't turn it down.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

MJM Landscaping;1411317 said:


> On the 2011 after the tires and lift I noticed maybe 1.5 miles to the gallon drop. Im getting between 14-15 with that one. The 06 is a little worse.


Oh thats not to bad.. I'd consider doing it to my 2500HD but at 11mpg already, dont think the wallet can stand any worse!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

looks good. The new truck def needs a whelen lfl bar on it now. I really like those bars and plan on chnging to one of those. You have nice looking trucks hope you have a good season. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

sweet trucks to start! i love lifted work trucks lol, how big did you go on the lift? what are you running for tires? i just got s set of 35x12.50 toyo open country m/t's a few months ago but we have yet to see snow lol and im dying to see how they do... and did you make the backrack? it looks sick id be really interested in one.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MJM Landscaping;1411356 said:


> ya they did the lift and linex, I did the lift on the 06 in my buddies garage with a lift. He sold the lift so just floor jacks I couldn't do it myself, they won't lift enough. Plus for the price they did it for I coudn't turn it down.


Yeah I can't blame you. I spent most of my time looking out the window at it LOL, came out great!


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Well my 06 let me down last storm. The driver said the guages beeped, he looked down and the temp gauge was buried, he pulled over and it was pissing coolant everywhere. Its at the dealer now waiting to see what is wrong with it.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Typical 6 liter. Sorry bout your luck.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

SnowPro93;912911 said:


> you have to put a drop down shield on your truck and relocate the taillights to the sander. Your truck is getting painted with sand.


I know this is an old thread, but does anyone know where to buy a drop down shield and how would this attach to a dump body?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just get the rubber big rig truck mud flaps or a stall mat or a rubber bedliner. Here is how my rig is set up.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

The mudflaps do work good. We attach them to the sander itself so that way when the sander comes out the flap does too.


----------

